# Getting close!!



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2015)

http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-84087176/


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2015)

Got an email last week from my vineyard owner.

Chardonnay = 17.8 brix
Abouriou (Early Burgundy) = 18 brix

I need to bottle my 2013's ASAP or no carboys for 2015's!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 31, 2015)

Hopefully they can harvest before the wildfires sweep thru the area.

Evacuations ordered for Lake County blaze as fire chars more than 12 square miles.


----------



## 4score (Jul 31, 2015)

Sierra Foothills - our Cab Franc is at 22 Brix today and Grenache is at 24!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2015)

4score said:


> Sierra Foothills - our Cab Franc is at 22 Brix today and Grenache is at 24!



Wow! Where exactly? Is that near/in Amador County? My Amador grapes are usually getting here in Oct.


----------



## 4score (Jul 31, 2015)

We are about an hour north of Amador


----------



## relli1130 (Aug 13, 2015)

Quality of grapes are good, but quantity is 20-25% down. Can't help but think this will drive up prices.

I live in Pittsburgh, and we source our Grapes from Lodi - not too far from Napa. I'd imagine the harvest will be similar to Napa. Good quality, and less quantity (referring to the article posted by boatboy24. Unfortunately, when I order my grapes, we never know how much it is per box until they arrive. Last year I was shocked how expensive grapes were. 

Any thoughts about if I should expect prices to be higher this year than last (generally speaking). Especially considering a lower harvest...?

Thx.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2015)

My prices per lug are actually down from last year by 5%. Same AVA (Lodi).


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh and Lodi is only 65 miles away from Napa but about a million miles away as far as grape prices go!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't seen the prices from my supplier yet, but they did tell me very few varietals are seeing an increase, and some are going down.


----------



## relli1130 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Our supplier is offering, among many other varietals, Charbono, Aglianico, Montepulciano, Nero D'avola, Nebbiolo, and Sagrantino. Anyone here had any experience using or blending any of these grapes?

I typically do a Syrah, Zinfandel, and Alicante blend. But this year am eyeing the 
Montepulciano. 

Thx


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've recently 'discovered' Aglianico and I really like it. I'd go for that. I'd also be very tempted by the Nero and Nebbiolo.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2015)

well folks,

bottled from 10am until 3pm.

2013 is done and officially corked!

2015 crush season has now begun!

may God have mercy on my soul!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2015)

You are ahead of me..... Nice job!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2015)

Do not worry, you will catch up!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 15, 2015)

I am getting Brix reports every week from the vineyard owner. Got 3 more cases done today and pulled out 7 more cases from the shed that need to be run through the cleaning process. 

I think I can, I think I can.........


----------



## 4score (Aug 15, 2015)

Between our Zin, Mourvedre and Barbera, we should have the next three weekends booked! A labor of love!!


----------



## heatherd (Aug 16, 2015)

relli1130 said:


> Thanks for the input. Our supplier is offering, among many other varietals, Charbono, Aglianico, Montepulciano, Nero D'avola, Nebbiolo, and Sagrantino. Anyone here had any experience using or blending any of these grapes?
> 
> I typically do a Syrah, Zinfandel, and Alicante blend. But this year am eyeing the
> Montepulciano.
> ...



I have made Montepulciano and tasted it in Italy, and it can be stellar.

Have also made Nero D'avola recently, and have Aglianico in a carboy now. I always check prices of the batches I make in commercial vintages and buy a bottle to see whether I like it before I make the wine, and the Aglianico is in the $20 range for the least expensive; Montepulciano can be in the $15-30 range. Nero was tough to find, but would be in that mid to high range. So it's cool to know that you're making something that has a retail value of $600+ per batch for Aglianico. More than that for Amarone. It definitely puts the cost to make the wine into perspective!

Heather


----------



## heatherd (Aug 16, 2015)

I received an email from Harford Vineyard that the website will "go live" soon, and to check back often. It is still NOT live today. I will post when I see that happen.
Heather


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 16, 2015)

heatherd said:


> I received an email from Harford Vineyard that the website will "go live" soon, and to check back often. It is still NOT live today. I will post when I see that happen.
> Heather



Bring it on! I'm ready.

BTW: Yesterday, I racked and stabilized the Aglianico (along with the LE super Tuscan). I went to Total Wine in the morning to buy some top up and sampling wines. I got a $10 Sangiovese/Cab/Merlot that was really nice - especially at that price point. Also picked up a 2008 Tenuta del Portale Aglianico del Vulture ($16). I've had this wine before and it is what made me decide to make this kit. It's really incredible. Dry with big tannins, backed by cherry, tobacco and licorice. Just awesome. Glad I picked up some extra for the wine rack.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2015)

I get a weekly Brix report. Here is the latest one from last week.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 16, 2015)

Almost time for a Chardonnay harvest, eh?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea, but none for me!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 17, 2015)

Finally Pricing and availability is posted now, think I'm going to go with all grapes for the first time instead of one bucket and lug. Lodi Merlot and Syrah are both selling at $45/lug so I'm going to order 3 of each and shoot for 6+ gallons finished of both. I've been dutifully cleaning bottles (sporadically) for the last couple of weeks but need about 105 more this weekend for my 2014s - Pinot, Cabernet, 50/50blend and Rosso Fortissimo - I'm going to be lazy and just order 10 cases new from a local manufacturer and be done with it (Thank you Lori!).
Can't wait!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2015)

Is that price picked up at the supplier?


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 17, 2015)

There's a flat 30.00 handling fee that gets it to a cold storage warehouse about 8 miles from my office. Works out to a pretty convenient pick-up and fairly priced shipping cost I think.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2015)

Wait, $30 flat fee no matter how much you order? Its like close to 400 miles from Lodi to Covina!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 17, 2015)

I just happen to be close to one of the 3 major warehouses they ship too. I'm pretty sure everybody's Los Angeles area order arrives as one big ganged order that the ware house sorts and holds for pick up. They do special deliveries also but at a much higher cost I'm sure.
www.westcoastgrapesonline.com
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2015)

Heck of a deal. I pay ~$0.11/lb to Denver, CO (from Lodi, CA) then I have to drive 700 miles RT to Denver to go pick them up. My price per lb is less than yours though. LOL


----------



## JohnT (Aug 17, 2015)

Yikes,

$45 for 1 36lb lug of merlot or syrah??

Last year they were going for about $34. I bit of a bump this year!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 17, 2015)

John, I think you buy in larger quantities and direct, I have to go through a middle man and pay their share for that convenience. Still much more fun than going to the store for wine.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 17, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> John, I think you buy in larger quantities and direct, I have to go through a middle man and pay their share for that convenience. Still much more fun than going to the store for wine.
> Mike



It's OK. I pay $50+ per lug. Still less than $5/bottle when it's all said and done.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2015)

Serious?

Your paying $0.95/lb for grapes grown in CA and you live in NJ! I hope that was without shipping……. 

Or like everything else in NJ it just……..







Falls out the back of a truck!



JohnT said:


> Yikes,
> 
> $45 for 1 36lb lug of merlot or syrah??
> 
> Last year they were going for about $34. I bit of a bump this year!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 18, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Serious?
> 
> Your paying $0.95/lb for grapes grown in CA and you live in NJ! I hope that was without shipping…….
> 
> ...


 

OMG! You got me laughing on that one. 

Actually, one of the great things is that my supplier also owns a HUGH Italian market. He owns trucks, etc, to make him a single source from the grower. 

Also, in NJ there are a LOT of old world folks that make wine. He gets his grapes by the rail car load and sells thousands of tons of grapes each year.

With a few exceptions (or "Specialty grapes") I always pay well under $1 per pound.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 18, 2015)

Harford Vineyard's site is live now. So pre-order away.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2015)

Got my latest Brix report last night. They are saying delivery on either Saturday 9/5 or 9/12. Grenache is already at 24 brix.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2015)

Look at that Petite Sirah (tri S)!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, I have worked with this source since 2012 so I know the Zin, Syrah, Petit Syrah, all need heavy doses of acidulated water to bring those Brix levels back down to planet earth. Now if you want to make a Petit Syrah Port like I did back in 2012 you are pretty darn good to go as long as you use a yeast with high alcohol tolerance you could end up with ~18% ABV without any need for brandy!


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 19, 2015)

Mike,
What is EB? Is that a grape or an average of something?
That is quite a jump in 6 days compared to all the others.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2015)

Great question! EB is Early Burgundy aka "Abouriou"!



wineforfun said:


> Mike,
> What is EB? Is that a grape or an average of something?
> That is quite a jump in 6 days compared to all the others.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 19, 2015)

After further analyzing that chart I guess the Petit tri S is the big mover in the last week.

Also, what causes a grape to go backwards? ie: merlot 1 Over ripe?


----------



## 4score (Aug 20, 2015)

Mike - that chart is great to see. I thought our grower here was going nuts with the Zin readings he was giving us.

Aug 12th = 17.8
Aug 17th = 20.2
Aug 20th = 19.2

Our other vineyard is harvesting like crazy already, but this guy's Zin is just crawling. He said the recent >100 degree heat wave was causing is to stall. We're back to normal temps with cool nights, so maybe it will take off.

Getting our Barbera on the 21st. The brix was 26.5 on Tuesday! Definitely watering that one back!

Mark


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep, saw that 100 degree heat last week. Sometimes it can shut things down, sometimes move them along depending on varietal, water and night time lows. Looks like high 80's to low 90's for the next ten days in the Lodi area.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 20, 2015)

*Bottle half empty*-the company I buy bottles from has upped their minimum order to $300.00. *Bottle half Full*-tomorrow I pick up 35 cases and will have enough in stock (along with recycled bottles) to last for the next 3 or 4 year. Grapes are scheduled to arrive for pickup Sept. 18th! Time to restock supplies and pick yeasts for the year too.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2015)

Get your supply order in ASAP as quite often things sell out this time of year. Grapes don't care if they are out of stock of your favorite supplies. They will come when they are ready and not wait for you!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> *Bottle half empty*-the company I buy bottles from has upped their minimum order to $300.00. *Bottle half Full*-tomorrow I pick up 35 cases and will have enough in stock (along with recycled bottles) to last for the next 3 or 4 year. Grapes are scheduled to arrive for pickup Sept. 18th! Time to restock supplies and pick yeasts for the year too.
> Mike



I'm guessing two years from now, you'll be buying more bottles because you've upped your production.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 22, 2015)

Just spoke with My supplier. He said that grapes start to arrive in two weeks .


----------



## Matty_Kay (Aug 22, 2015)

I put my order in yesterday for CA grapes, supplier in Pittsburgh


----------

